# Mouse/Lizard for your Cichlid, Yes or No?



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Based on my experience, I would say "no". I had an oscar, I fed him pellets, then I tried to feed him earthworms, mouse and lizard then when I gave him pellets he was not eating it anymore...


----------



## SlawDawg (Feb 25, 2009)

From everything I've read I would advise against feeding your fish mice or lizards.

I wouldn't do it anyway because I feel bad for the poor animals, but most fish are not designed to process animal fat. Feeding them things like mice can damage their liver.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've fed large cichlids pinkies on many occasions without any harm done...

I've offered my fish 7~10 gram hairless mice and they showed absolutely no interest...

Many years ago I had an Oscar eat a very small anole... more recently my Tegu eagerly eats 3~4" Dempsey offspring 

If you want to "spoil" your fish with treats I think you will be much better off exploring insects though... not mammals or reptiles...


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to feed my Oscar pinkies too. Then he eventually became big enough to eat a whole mouse (my roommate had snakes and a ton of frozen mice). He also ate lizards, crickets, and the occasional craw fish


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

My arowana loved eating frogs. :thumb:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Darkside said:


> My arowana loved eating frogs. :thumb:


What kind of frog?


----------

